# Dirk's shooting form



## skoreak (May 5, 2012)

So being a new fan of Dirk I simply envy his shooting form. It looks so perfect to me and it does show to be effective. What I'm asking is, can someone explain to me how I can work on getting my form to be more like his? Any advise is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Are you 7 feet tall?


----------



## skoreak (May 5, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Are you 7 feet tall?


6'6...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Get taller.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm 5'11 and based my storied basketball career around a prime Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's funny because he kind of played smaller than he should have sometimes...tended to settle on the J a lot

But I mean there's no way to emulate Dirk at 6'6 unless you're playing with average sized people. What's crazy is how high in the air that damn ball gets when he shoots the 3..straight moonshots. It's fun taking the straightaway 3 with him on 2K and that shit leaves the screen for a second


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If your playing against average sized people make sure you shoot from over your head. And arch it up plus fall away while putting a knee into the air to stop someone getting too close to you. 

He goes off one foot so the other can create distance from the defender. 

Its a good move.


----------

